# GT Timberline '93: semiklassische Neuinterpretation



## Filosofem (5. Juni 2008)

Irgendwann Ende April brachte meine Freundin das Rad mit, was seit Jahren im Ferienhaus ihrer Eltern stand.
Ein GT Timberline von 1993. Noch völlig in Originalzustand, war es ziemlich äußerlich so ziemlich überall empfindlich angegriffen.

Die Stütze war festgegammelt und konnte nur durch tagelange Kriechölbehandlung und brachiale Gewalt aus dem Sitzrohr getrieben werden.




Die braune Suppe, die dann mit aus dem Sitzrohr lief, sah so aus:




Nicht nur im Sitzrohr war viel Rost...
















... doch die Substanz des Rahmens war überraschenderweise nicht nur äußerlich hervorragend. Wie das so ist mit jungen Frauen: erst kaufen sie das Rad nach der Farbe, weil sie auf Type O Negative stehen; dann ist es allerdings viel zu groß und sie fahren die Sattelstütze ganz versenkt. Bis sie dann mit 18 im Auto zur Schule kommen und das Rad im dunkelsten Keller verschwinden lassen.

Was allerdings auch den Vorteil hat, dass der Rahmen nicht mißhandelt und jahrelang ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchgeritten wird. So kam ich ziemlich schnell von der Überlegung ab, die tonnenschweren Laufräder mit 1,5" breiten Araya-Flachbettfelgen nur neu abzufetten und ansonsten die üblichen Verschleißteile zu tauschen, um das Rad wieder notdürftig fahrfertig zu machen. Es hatte einfach Besseres verdient.

Übrigens: so, wie es im '93er Katalog auf mtb-kataloge.de zu sehen ist, hat es 12,9kg. Gleich noch ein Grund, sich ein paar Gedanken übers Abspecken zu machen. Sowohl mein Singlespeeder als auch meine Schaltgurke wiegen etwa 9kg. Wie ich meiner 40kg leichteren Freundin erklären sollte, dass sie auf einem fast 4kg schwereren Rad den Berg hochkrauchen soll, weiß ich bis heute noch nicht.

To be continued in a couple of minutes...


----------



## Filosofem (5. Juni 2008)

Zufällig ward Ende April gerade eine gut erhaltene Syncros Alukurbel gekauft, das passende Tune-Innenlager verstaubte ohnehin seit zwei Jahren in meinem Teilefundus. Und übers Leichtbauforum bekam ich für einen Spottpreis von 50 EUR einen kompletten Satz neuer TA-Blätter (KB-Schrauben sind ebenfalls Tune).




Der GT-Lenker aus Stahl war zwar noch schön erhalten, aber mit 392g eine Zumutung. Ich habe mich für etwas nicht-sandgestrahltes aus den mittleren 90ern entschieden.




Ein paar 8fach XT-Schalthebel hatte ich schon gekauft, dann gefielen sie mir aufgrund ihrer miserablen Dichtung nicht mehr. Ich habe wiederum etwas aus meinem Teilefundus montiert. Die Bremshebel fielen mir übrigens quasi in den Schoß.




Nach dem 739er XT-Schaltwerk mit kurzem XTR-Käfig habe ich sicher an die sechs Wochen gesucht. Dieser recht kurze Suchzeitraum relativiert sich vielleicht dadurch, dass meine Freundin etwas ungeduldig wurde. Schließlich will sie diesen Sommer nochmal Rad fahren. Der im Hintergrund zu erkennende Laufradsatz ist aus 737er XT-Nabe, DT Comp, Alunippeln und Matrix Swami Felge. Unschwer zu schlußfolgern: ursprünglich steckte er in einem Trek. Deshalb ist die vordere Nabe auch eine Trek System 3 (leider...) mit White Industries-Optik.




Bei den Bremsen habe ich mich für ein paar Großserien-Cantis entschieden und ihnen rote KoolStops spendiert. Ich hoffe, wenn sie etwas eingedreckt sind, leuchten sie nicht mehr so heraus...




Der Steuersatz ist ein noname-Schnellschuß von eBay. Oben und unten nadelgelagert, Alukonus, sauber verarbeitet, 107g. Erinnert etwas an einen Stronglight, den ich mal hatte. Aber dieser hatte ein anderes Finish.







Als Umwerfer habe ich, nachdem kein 737er oder 739er in akzeptablem Zustand zu bekommen war, kurzerhand für 11 EUR einen neuen 750er XT geschossen. 




Und wie schon im ersten Beitrag beschrieben: der Rahmen ist eigentlich etwas zu groß. Deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen, auch die ohnehin ziemlich ramponierte Original-Stütze auszutauschen. In Frage kam nur ein Modell ohne Seatback (und auch da, nach tagelangen Überlegungen, nur eins).




Tja, und nun bin ich fertig  




Aber was heißt schon fertig? 
Obwohl ich anfangs für einige Details genauso viel Bewunderung übrig hatte  wie Flüche, bin ich nun ziemlich GT-angefixt.
Das Rad wiegt nun knapp unter 11kg, hat also fast 2kg abgespeckt. Was meiner Freundin immer noch fehlt, ist ein kleinerer Rahmen. Der hier:





... ein 92er Bravado, sollte in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen hier eintreffen. Wird dann komplett cremeweiß gepulvert. Einen weißen Turbo und weiße Griffe habe ich auch schon... den Rest dann irgendwann in diesem Forum.

Epilog: mein herzlicher Dank gilt marm; sowohl für die Teile, die er zu diesem Projekt beigesteuert hat als auch für die Inspiration fürs nächste (ich bleibe dabei... es wird kein Klon  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (5. Juni 2008)

ein sehr angenehmer grüner cocktail (umwerfer wechseln) für einen schönen milden sommerabend.      



halte er uns auf dem laufenden mit dem bravado.
gibt nicht viele hier.


der david der schnell mal sein cosmic sunrise zur diele fährt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Juni 2008)

Schönes Teil!
Irgenwie sprechen mich die Lackierten GTs mehr an als die ganzen BB Zaskars 
Ist ja auch mitlerweile seltener 
Mehr davon!!!!


----------



## Janikulus (5. Juni 2008)

danke für die Story! ist schön so ein altes Bike wieder auferstehen zu sehen!


----------



## tomasius (5. Juni 2008)

Ich finde den Aufbau auch sehr schön!  - Tolle Farbe!

Tom


----------



## rob (6. Juni 2008)

Kurze aber sehr schön arangierte aufbaustory. hat für einen spannenden moment gesorgt. und das timberlien sieht richtig gut aus.
ich wusste garnicht, dass die silbernen syncros-kurbeln so glänzen können; muss ich bei meinen wohl mal endlich mit polierwatte drüber ;]

rb


----------



## Kint (6. Juni 2008)

schönes rad... auch ich finde die effekt paintjobs teils schöner als standard elox... 

wenn du gabel und vorbau getauscht hättest wäre sicherlich nochmal ein kilo drin gewesen....  aber sowas macht man nicht und das bravado ist sicherlich die bessere ausgangsbasis für ein leichtes gt.   udn es hat groove tube.... 

und meiner erfahrung nach stehn die meisten frauen die für sich beanspruchen auf typ-o zu stehen eigentlich auf peterstahl....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

schöne Story!!!!! Das mit der Sattelstütze ist immer das spannendste...geht sie jetzt noch raus oder muss ich mir die Beine verlängern lassen???)

Die Lackierung ist meiner Meinung nach auch schöner als BB und Elox....wenn es ne Xth Anni Version von den Stahlbikes gäbe, dann würd ich mir so eins auch holen....

Demnächst mehr von meinem "Bravado LE"...ach ja, als ich das Schaltauge entfernt habe kam blauer Lack zum Vorschein....und am Übergang am Sitzrohr habe ich noch blauen und gelben Lack entdeckt...kein endgültiger Beweis, aber gute Hinweise....der Rahmen ist seit vorgestern beim Entlacken...demnächst also hier mehr...

Ach ja....poste doch mal bitte die Rahmennummer vom Bravado wenn er bei Dir eintrifft....

VG
Peter


----------



## Filosofem (6. Juni 2008)

Danke für die warmen Worte. Vom Lack bin ich auch hingerissen  

@Kint: Natürlich stehen Frauen vor allem auf Pete Steele. Sie wissen ja nicht, wie er jetzt aussieht... Ja, der Vorbau ist schick, aber konstruktiv eine kleine Frechheit. Die Innenverlegung des Bremszugs ist faszinierend, aber nicht besonders reibarm. Ne Rolle wäre die bessere Lösung gewesen... die Vorbau/Lenkercombo hatte auf der Waage 820g (!!), die Gabel pendelte zwischen 999 und 1.000g auf der Waage hin und her. Also, ein ganzes Kilo wirds nicht mehr. 

Ähnlich reibintensiv ist die Bremszugführung hinten. Obwohl elegant verlegt: mit Avid Hebeln ohne Rückholfeder verträgt sich das ganz schlecht. Und die Spannkraft der Bremsarme lässt sich bei Cantis meist auch nur einseitig verstellen. Oder im Bremssockel halt ein Widerlagerloch höher stecken, damit aber die Kraft zur Hebelbetätigung deutlich erhöhen. Das waren kurze Momente, an denen ich verzweifelt bin. 
Wieso macht GT den Abgang vom Zug unterm Oberrohr nicht genauso groß wie den Anschlag am Sitzrohr? Würde da auch ein Liner durchpassen, wäre das alles kein Problem.








Noch ein paar Daten zum Rahmen: er wiegt ziemlich genau 3kg. Ich hatte ihn zusammen mit dem alten, ebenfalls festgegammelten Innenlager auf der Waage, da warens über 3.400g; mit dem Tune 3.234g (das incl. Goldaugen auf 234g kommt). Hier noch ein Close-Up zwischen die Beine


----------



## Kruko (6. Juni 2008)

Ein wirklich schönes Bike 


Hoffentlich darf man es im August auch in Natura bestaunen. Wäre schön, wenn Du auch Zeit hättest, das Forumstreffen wahrzunehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (6. Juni 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ein wirklich schönes Bike
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich darf man es im August auch in Natura bestaunen. Wäre schön, wenn Du auch Zeit hättest, das Forumstreffen wahrzunehmen



Unwahrscheinlich; das käme etwas kurzfristig. Ist schließlich nicht mein (ich=Student, prinzipiell immer Zeit) Rad, sondern das meiner besseren Hälfte (sie=Angestellte, prinzipiell nie Zeit).
Wenn sie Gefallen dran findet, dann evtl. nächstes Jahr. Wenn auch das Bravado sicher fertig ist.


----------



## Backfisch (6. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön!


----------



## cleiende (6. Juni 2008)

Schön geworden, die alte Bleiente. Die alten Lackierungen sind schwer zu toppen, die hatten immer recht hübsche Tiefeneffekte. Leider sind die Räder mittlerweile oft zu mitgenommen, das Timberline ist eine echte Ausnahme. Mein Karakoram in black light sieht nicht so toll aus und Ausbessern ist auch nicht vernünftig machbar ohne Airbrush.

P.S.:
Ein TUNE Lager im bleischweren Timberline, das ist schon heftig.


----------



## versus (6. Juni 2008)

schönes bike! irgendwie bekomme  ich bei solchen bildern immer mehr lust auf eine stahl-gt ;-)


----------



## Kint (6. Juni 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Danke für die warmen Worte. ..



ungewohnt für classic user nicht?   

die syncros , thomson und hebelei ist auch, äh.. gerade gut genug...  ... aber schön zu sehen dass auch die billiggts nicht nur als stadträder herhalten müssen...

evtl - das ist je nach baujahr / konstruktion verschieden, passt durch den hinteren anschlag ein liner der gerne mal über die offene wegstrecke zwischen zuganschlägen gelegt wird. also so ne wetterschutzhülle. taugt auch nicht viel aber ist besser als nix.


----------



## Filosofem (6. Juni 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ungewohnt für classic user nicht?
> 
> die syncros , thomson und hebelei ist auch, äh.. gerade gut genug...  ... aber schön zu sehen dass auch die billiggts nicht nur als stadträder herhalten müssen...



zum ersten satz: ich hab den thread ja extra hier aufgemacht. dass sich anderswo die leute nicht trauen, solche räder zu präsentieren, muss vielleicht so sein. ich hab auch vor einem halben jahr mal ein zaskar, ich glaube, von tigersclaw, im leichtbauforum gedisst, weils da mit über 10kg einfach nicht reingehörte.

was das "gerade gut genug" angeht... du weisst ja nicht, wie recht du hast.  

braucht jemand zufällig einen ganzen sack dreckigen altuskram?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (10. Juni 2008)

vorletzte änderung vor dem endgültig-fertig-zustand:

habe mir von tuner ein paar linsenkopf-aluschrauben drehen lassen, die es in dieser form nicht im fachhandel gibt. schließen bündig mit den niet-einsätzen für die flaschenhalter ab und tragen nicht so dick auf wie vergleichbare schrauben mit konischem kopf .


----------



## Filosofem (13. Juni 2008)

Letzte Änderung sollte eigentlich der Einbau von grünen Alubolzen für die Schaltwerksröllchen sein. Die sind aber leider zu kurz. Passen in mein Paul, aber nicht in alte Shimano-Schaltwerke.
Also hab ich ein wenig rumgespielt, weil mich das signalrot der Ganganzeige an den XTR-Hebeln gestört hat.
Links neuer Zustand, rechts der originale.


----------



## hoeckle (13. Juni 2008)

sehr schöner aufbau, nette story und nicht so langatmig...  

ich liebe diese flaschenhalterschrauben...


----------



## aka (30. Juli 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Tja, und nun bin ich fertig



Schoenes Rad!

Hab auch ein gruenes Timberline, Bj. ist vermutlich 1991. Da ich es hauptsaechlich im Winter fahre ist der Zustand nicht besondes.
Hat hinten noch eine U-Brake und der Vorbau sieht ganz anders aus.
Das grosse Kettenblatt ist noch original Biopace 
Ansonsten getunt mit Sachs Quarz Grip Shifts, altes XT Schaltwerk. Vorne werkelt eine V-Brake, damit wenigstens eine Bremse tut. Der LRS ist recht modern mit DT Felgen.






Ach ja, ab und an wirds auch noch anstaendig bewegt und sorgt fuer erstaunte Gesichter:


----------



## Radlerin (30. Juli 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Wieso macht GT den Abgang vom Zug unterm Oberrohr nicht genauso groß wie den Anschlag am Sitzrohr? Würde da auch ein Liner durchpassen, wäre das alles kein Problem.



Bei meinem Tequesta, das ich letztes Wochenende nackig gemacht habe, ist in diesem Anschlag unterm Oberrohr ein kurzer Liner drin - ähnlich einem Liner, wie er bei Nokon-Zügen zu finden ist. Er hat quasi nur einen geringfügig größeren Durchmesser als der Zug an sich, ist aber wesentlich dünner als dieser Liner im hinteren Anschlag (am Sitzrohr) bzw. natürlich einer normalen Außenhülle. Damit dürfte der Zug relativ reibungsarm durch den Anschlag laufen. Kann heute Abend gerne mal ein Bildchen von machen.

Ansonsten: Super Dokumentation und feines Rad! Die Farbe ist klasse (wie mein Sapphire Blue nur in... ähm... grün  würde ich mal sagen)!


----------



## toncoc (30. Juli 2008)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Bei meinem Tequesta, das ich letztes Wochenende nackig gemacht habe, ist in diesem Anschlag unterm Oberrohr ein kurzer Liner drin - ähnlich einem Liner, wie er bei Nokon-Zügen zu finden ist. Er hat quasi nur einen geringfügig größeren Durchmesser als der Zug an sich, ist aber wesentlich dünner als dieser Liner im hinteren Anschlag (am Sitzrohr) bzw. natürlich einer normalen Außenhülle. Damit dürfte der Zug relativ reibungsarm durch den Anschlag laufen. Kann heute Abend gerne mal ein Bildchen von machen.
> 
> Ansonsten: Super Dokumentation und feines Rad! Die Farbe ist klasse (wie mein Sapphire Blue nur in... ähm... grün  würde ich mal sagen)!




jepp, bei meinem 92er timberline war ein liner im vorbau, und im oberrohr.
ziemlich zäher kunststoff, der macht noch gut und gerne einige betriebsjahre.
by the way:
ein sehr schönes bike in ton farbe


----------



## toncoc (30. Juli 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Schoenes Rad!
> 
> Hab auch ein gruenes Timberline, Bj. ist vermutlich 1991. Da ich es hauptsaechlich im Winter fahre ist der Zustand nicht besondes.
> Hat hinten noch eine U-Brake und der Vorbau sieht ganz anders aus.
> ...



oh ja, erstaunte gesichter kenne ich auch:


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. August 2008)

Werde mich mal hier einklingen. GT Timberline Bj. 1991. Sollte ursprünglich ein Schalter mit Suntour Ausstattung werden, aber bei Horizontalen Ausfallenden.


----------



## Filosofem (1. September 2008)

besser ausgeleuchtete fotos, bitte. der paintjob ist wirklich unheimlich hübsch


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. April 2009)

So nun werde ich diesen Thread mal wiederbeleben.
Dieser Timberline Rahmen ist vor einiger Zeit in meinem Besitz gekommen. 



Ziemlich runtergerockt. Da ich ein neues Alltagsbike brauche, wird es nun wiederbelebt.
Erst mal anschleifen und mit Rostumwandler grundieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (8. April 2009)

Update 1, nachdem der Rahmen komplett angeschliffen, mit verdünnung abgewaschen und mit Rostumwandler grundiert wurde


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. April 2009)

Update 2, nach den fillern die erste Lackschicht.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. April 2009)

Wie lackierst du??


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. April 2009)

Autolack, Verdünnung und Härter in der Mischung von ca. 2-1-1.
Dann mit Lackierpistole immer in einen Abstand von 20 cm, natürlich immer in Bewegung. Anschließend zwischen den Farben etwa 24 Stunden Pause zum aushärten. Wichtig ist die Mischung, je Schicht immer etwas weniger Härter nemmen, damit der Lack elastischer wird.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. April 2009)

Wow, danke! Klingt gut und so, als ob du Ahnung von dem hast, was du da machst. Vor allem die Sache mit dem reduzierten Härter klingt interessant und birgt bei entsprechender Unerfahrenheit sicher die Gefahr von Nagelabdruck- oder gar Fingerabdruckspuren. Noch ne letzte Frage: Standardkompressor und -pistole oder Pro-Kram? Ich bin sehr auf die Fortsetzung gespannt!


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. April 2009)

Hab ne Kumpel der macht in Autoaufbereitung und hat einige Airbrush Lehrgänge mitgemacht. Die Tips habe ich von ihn bekommen. Solange genug Härter drin ist, machst Du mit den Fingernägeln keine Macken rein, aber der Lack wird wiederstandsfähiger, da er bei "Steinbeschuß" nachgeben kann und nicht treißt. 
Ich habe einen Standart Kompressor und eine Profi Lackierpistole. Nach der Marke muß ich mal gucken.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. April 2009)

Weiter gehts, erste Schicht Klarlack. Aber im Gemisch mit Metalflacs (House of Color). Gibt einen Glitterlook



Hatte ich schon gestern aufgetragen, Heute ist ja Feiertag. Und Aärger mit den Nachbarn wegen dem Kompressor muß ich nicht haben.


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. April 2009)

Gestern Abend noch abgeklebt und heute morgen gleich lackiert. 4 Schichten candy red. Durch den Lack schimmern die Metalflakes noch durch, irre Effekte sobald die Sonne drauf scheint


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. April 2009)

So, heute wieder das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und die Lackierpistole geschwungen. Diesmal Candyblue. Lies sich aber nicht so schön verarbeiten, sind ein paar Schattierungen vorhanden. Aber wenn es leicht wäre, könnte es ja jeder (auch ich).



Wenn es zeitlich passt kommt Morgen der Klarlack drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (15. April 2009)

So die Lackier Orgie ist beendet, heute 4 Schichten Klarlack verarbeitet.



Mal sehen was ich dann ab morgen so verbaue


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Juni 2009)

Durch Tomasius "Hotrod" inspiriert, geht es hier weiter mit dem Timberline.
Also nachdem ich den Rahmen wieder hervor holte wurde erstmal eine Bestandaufnahme vorhandener Teile gemacht. Bis auf die Brems- und Schaltzüge war eigentlich alles vorhanden um meine Interprtaion eines "Hotrods" auf zwei Rädern zu Bauen. Natürlich patriotisch in den Landesfarben des Heimatlandes aller Hotrods.
Heraus kam dies:



Bulliges Erscheinungsbild und fette Reifen



nur die alten Dia Compe Bremshebel taugen nichts und müssen noch ausgetauscht werden


----------



## yemajah (28. September 2009)

Jeder kann mit seinem Bike machen, was er will, ich habe auch schon komische Kommentare für mein Bike bekommen. Ich finde es nur schade, wenn eine Originallackierung durch eine qualitativ so schlechte Lackierung ersetzt wird. Ich wäre mit dem Finish nicht zufrieden. Mit tut's ehrlich gesagt um den Originallack leid. Den würde ich eher mit Macken in Kauf nehmen, als diese schlechte Garten-Lackierung. Nichts gegen Dich nur schade drum.


----------

